# Suggestion about a good working RAID controller



## minimike (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi there,

On our new Server we have ordered it with an 3ware 9750SA-8I  Raidcontroller. It works well but we have some Problems with them

The Device has got no hot-swap and if a HDD drive was removed for testing the FreeBSD doesn't get the information from the controller that a HDD is missed or broken.

The Controller has to be able to handle 32 HDD's and 2 Tape-Librarys, really good working with FreeBSD, also  to handle hot-swapping harddrives.

Anyone who could me suggest something what's good?

thank you guys


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Sep 29, 2012)

minimike said:
			
		

> On our new Server we have ordered it with an 3ware 9750SA-8I  Raidcontroller. It works well but we have some Problems with them
> 
> The Device has got no hot-swap and if a HDD drive was removed for testing the FreeBSD doesn't get the information from the controller that a HDD is missed or broken.


I'm using 9650SE-16ML controllers and don't have these issues. Hot-swap and drive removal/insertion notification work fine using the stock FreeBSD driver. You can install sysutils/smartmontools and/or sysutils/3dm to get emailed notifications of drive problems. And 3dm will also let you configure the controller from a nice web interface.

If you have a supported chassis / backplane you can flash the appropriate EPCT to the controller and it will control the per-drive status LEDs in the chassis.



> The Controller has to be able to handle 32 HDD's and 2 Tape-Librarys, really good working with FreeBSD, also  to handle hot-swapping harddrives.


Your comment about drives makes me think that you're using port expanders. This LSI Knowledgebase article says that expanders are only supported on the external ports of the 9750-16I4E or 9750-24I4E boards.


----------

